# Throwing Away PC



## SuperCreep31 (Nov 22, 2009)

Hey everyone...my Windows XP computer died today meaning I must upgrade to Windows 7 and get a whole new computer. Is there anything I can take out of this one that would be good for prop building? What piece is it that you can use to power those surplus center gear motors? I know there is a post on it somewhere. Thanks in advance!

~SuperCreep


----------



## psyko99 (Jan 11, 2008)

The most useful part of a dead computer would be the power supply. That is, if its not the part that's dead.
You can find how-to articles on Instrtuctables.com or wikihow.com

Doing a search in this forum will lead to a ton of threads where people have used a pc power supply for props.

Once you take out what you need, find a reputable recycling facility to drop it off to. A quick search on Google would help you find a local place to take it to.


----------



## The Pod (Sep 15, 2009)

Powersupply for one if its still working. Any LED's on the case that can be reused for eyes on props. Other than that, not much is really useful, although I've taken out case fans, the power button switch, and any audio/mic jacks on the case that could be used for wiring purposes.

Make sure you take out the hard drive and destroy it before you throw it out as that could still have your personal data on it.


----------



## corey872 (Jan 10, 2010)

Guess it depends on what 'died', how good the old computer was, and what sort of props you intend to make.

The power supply is a good tidbit to have - unless it is what is dead.

Hard drive failure seems to be what takes out most of my computers - but that is a relatively cheap/easy fix. If you intend to do any video projection, audio effects, light sequencing, anamatronics, etc. The computer might be more useful resurrected with a new [what ever piece went bad].

Beyond that, I would probably try to save...power supply, cooling fans, heat sinks, hard drive magnets, LEDs, the violet laser if you happen to have a blue ray drive, any interesting electronic tidbits off the mother board (capacitors, transistors, etc), any type of video, sound or other input cards which may need to be added to another computer.

Basically everything besides what ever is dead has some re-use potential...just depends on how much you want to do with it.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

I've used the power connectors from computer power supplies, as connectors for the small 4 RPM motors I use for props.

http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=23705


----------



## JeffHaas (Sep 7, 2010)

There are various small cables that can be used for other projects. See what your case has in it.


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Keep the power supply to run 5 & 12 volt DC motorized props. I pulled two last year from old computers. They work great with 12 volt windshield wiper motors.


----------



## SuperCreep31 (Nov 22, 2009)

Spooky1 said:


> I've used the power connectors from computer power supplies, as connectors for the small 4 RPM motors I use for props.
> 
> http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=23705


that's the post i was looking for! thanks for making the tutorial! Still any suggestions would be appreciated as well though


----------



## partsman (Feb 26, 2008)

_ know its already been said, but the power supply, here's my tut on converting one: http://www.halloweenforum.com/tutorials-step-step/89426-converting-atx-power-supply.html Also dont forget all the LED's, switches and fans in that thing.:jol:_


----------



## SuperCreep31 (Nov 22, 2009)

a lot of people are saying take the fans but I dont really see a real use for them...am i missing something?


----------



## Jaybo (Mar 2, 2009)

SuperCreep31 said:


> a lot of people are saying take the fans but I dont really see a real use for them...am i missing something?


The fans can be used to create a laser vortex prop. Like is seen here or here.

You can also use them to create fake flame baskets.

There are lots of different uses.


----------



## SuperCreep31 (Nov 22, 2009)

Jaybo said:


> The fans can be used to create a laser vortex prop. Like is seen here or here.
> 
> You can also use them to create fake flame baskets.
> 
> There are lots of different uses.


wow I never though of that. thanks!


----------

